# Zeigt eure Bankchars!



## Qlimarius (19. Oktober 2008)

Tach liebe Buffed Community =)

weiß nich obs sowas schon gibt, hab auf jeden Fall nichts gefunden.. wollte mal nen kleinen Contest starten

und zwar "Wer hat den stylischsten Bankchar"^^

Einfach ein kleines Bildchen posten.. wer will kann die anderen Bankchars auch kommentieren ...

so das is meiner.. sie heisst Bunky is ne lvl1 hexe und hat schon ihr eigene Gilde namens <Banks of Azeroth> *gg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (19. Oktober 2008)

stylischsten Bankchar? mit lvl 1? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. Oktober 2008)

wieso soll ein bankchar gut aussehen? die haben doch meistens das start equip weil die eh nur am briefkasten rumstehen oder? 0.o


----------



## Lisutari (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab leider kein, sonst würd ich mitmachen xD


----------



## Qlimarius (19. Oktober 2008)

Joar das is ja die "Kunst" einen lvl1 Char etwas aufzustylen... 
muss aber nich unbedingt ein 1er sein.. kenn jemand der hat nen lvl 50 Bankchar.. kp wieso^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. Oktober 2008)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> Joar das is ja die "Kunst" einen lvl1 Char etwas aufzustylen...
> muss aber nich unbedingt ein 1er sein.. kenn jemand der hat nen lvl 50 Bankchar.. kp wieso^^



der lvlt den bestimmt immer wenn er langeweile hat^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trägt:
Adligenmonokel
Haliskanjackett
Haliskanpantalons
Ausgehschuhe
Schwarze Rose

ist aber kaum in Gebrauch. Ist mehr dazu da, WoW als Chat-Tool zu nutzen wenn ich nicht spielen mag, aber trotzdem mit einigen Leuten labern will. Ein "mir-ist-langweillig-Charakter"


----------



## Ajinae (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab nur nen Standart Bankchar^^
Taure im Anzug halt.


----------



## Spliffmaster (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde ja mein stylischen Lv.1 Char zeigen ....aber Proudmoore is offline xD


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Oktober 2008)

Mein kleiner Hasselhoof




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gründer der Gilde <Bonzenverein>
Aufnahmekriterium: Mehr als 10'000g besitzen.


----------



## Natral (19. Oktober 2008)

level 70 Blutelf Hexenmeister, inklusive Gildenbank


name: Nebal

gilde: Handeslzunft Hokuspokus


----------



## storm51 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab kein Foto aber auf amanthul Vkbufffood und gilde Die Postbank Mafia


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (19. Oktober 2008)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mein stylischen Lv.1 Char zeigen ....aber Proudmoore is offline xD



Haha.... naja.. weiß garnicht was ihr euch aus Bankchars macht. Meiner nur nen Anzug an.. mehr nicht


----------



## Gomus (19. Oktober 2008)

Das is meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jar3th (19. Oktober 2008)

Name: Spakasse 
Realm: Mal'Ganis
Arsenal: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...&n=Spakasse
Bild: folgt in Kürze (server streikt =(  )


----------



## Cupertino (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab kein Bankchar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (19. Oktober 2008)

bild kommt nach geht bei mir grad nicht server down.

Mein bankchar heißt "sixbank" =) ist inner gilde Postbank besitzt alle bankfächer natürlich und alle taschen plätze so und hat 4500g frag mich ob das bei euch auch so is und hat das Smokin set an^^


----------



## SeRuM (19. Oktober 2008)

Meiner heißt "Kapitalism". (mit C gabs das schon).
Benutz den eig aber die und deshalb hat der noch das Schurken Start eq


----------



## Bralatur (19. Oktober 2008)

bralas bank: http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08195529ho0.jpg


----------



## SeRuM (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Bralatur : HTML geht nicht in Forenbeiträgen ^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Hasselhoof
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kann es sein das du ein gm bist? :O

weil du hast so viele makros....


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Oktober 2008)

@topic: hab keinen bankchar, alle slots sind mir hoch und heilig, aber vllt reich ich ihn nach

[platzhalter]


----------



## Liax (19. Oktober 2008)

moin,

meiner heisst Liaxine und gehört der gilde "grasshoppers" an
kann auch leider imom kein bild hochschieben...wegen server down
aber ich finde auch ein bankchar kann ruhig bisschen style haben
meiner ist lvl 11
bild schiebe ich noch nach


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

lol bin gerade platz 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geschätzte dauer: 2 min.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Oktober 2008)

Mein bankchar ist einefach nen Twink geworden der in meiner Twink-Gilde Leader ist^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Hasal (19. Oktober 2008)

Mein Bankchar sieht recht gewöhnlich aus. Lvl den auch manchmal. Hab gerade kein Bild am Start, aber ein Priester der mal DM und Verlies war, kann man sich sicher gut vorstellen. Nicht besonders.


----------



## Phobius (19. Oktober 2008)

Hmm mein Bankchar ...

Level 1 Human Schurke, oben naggisch, (ganz) unten naggisch ... und die Standardhose an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten fand ich aber bisher immer noch den Hausmeister (Realm: Ka) mit dem Besen in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pako (19. Oktober 2008)

Das ist meine kleine Bankira. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guesswhoiam (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine bankschlampe


----------



## Melih (19. Oktober 2008)

So!!!!!!!!111111111einseinself


Da ist er mein bankchar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Name : Packelf

Stufe: Level 2

Server: Azshara


----------



## Deathanubis (19. Oktober 2008)

guesswhoiam schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Hasselhoof
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ehm .. dazu fallen mir eig. nur drei Buchstaben ein: L O L  !!!!
Zu viel gefarmt ? ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> wessen bankchar is aufm ersten slot lol^^.. achja die ugly smiles seite.. vieleicht www.ugly-smiles.seite.de/com




Öhm .. meiner zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse Bankchars... konnte wegen einem (zumindest denke ich das, denn er ist seit etwas über einem halben Jahr in Arsenal nicht angezeigt, muss also unter Stufe 10 sein) nicht den Namen verwenden den ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Oktober 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ehm .. dazu fallen mir eig. nur drei Buchstaben ein: L O L  !!!!
> Zu viel gefarmt ? ^^



Nö, das Gold ist im Laufe der Zeit so angefallen... und für die Quest mit dem tollen Kleid gabs ein fünffaches Levelup. (Ist mittlerweile gefixt)


----------



## Kankru (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner heißt Goldseller! Wie heißen eure so?^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. Dezember 2008)

Meiner heisst Rollecks --> WoW Armory


----------



## Elcrian (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ehemals... ist glaube ich Level 2 und daher der Gürtel. Das geht auch nur mit Gürtel sonst passt der Gildenumhang nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist die neue. Das ganze Smokingset kostet 52g... pff. Unnütz.

Hoffe die sind nocm im Rahmen was die Größe angeht.


----------



## Daywa (11. Dezember 2008)

Mein Kleiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palarius01 (11. Dezember 2008)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> Joar das is ja die "Kunst" einen lvl1 Char etwas aufzustylen...
> muss aber nich unbedingt ein 1er sein.. kenn jemand der hat nen lvl 50 Bankchar.. kp wieso^^




Gibt ja jetzt auch ganz leicht einen Bankchar mit lvl 55 naja eig 58 aber da hat man wenigstens schon bissl Gold in der Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (11. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6033:Finchen.JPG]

Das ist mein Finchen.


----------



## Pomela (11. Dezember 2008)

Mein Bankchar ist Level 30. Nicht, weil ich ihn nebenbei level sondern weil ich keine Lust mehr auf eine Druidin habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. Dezember 2008)

Bânkkâuffrâu

lvl 2 Blutelf Priesterin

btw in der Gilde "Farbenfinsternis" und trägt eine "Schwarze Rose".  Na wenn das nicht nach Fanboy aussieht^^ fehlt nur dass sie "Nur einen Sommer lang" heißt XD

Hat meistens das Rote Kleidchen vom Winterhauchfest an aber ich hab da mehrere Anziehsachen für sie. Geschah aus reiner langeweile. Bilder editier ich gleich rein.


----------



## etmundi (11. Dezember 2008)

Meiner heißt:

Marieuhana


----------



## м@πGф (11. Dezember 2008)

Warum lagert ihr Gold auf den Bankchars? Oder gibts ne Goldgrenze für nen char? 


Sorry, war noch nie über 10k


----------



## Magulf (12. Dezember 2008)

Meiner ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalak (12. Dezember 2008)

Mein Level 1 Paladin Bankchar


----------



## Kabak (12. Dezember 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Meiner heißt Goldseller! Wie heißen eure so?^^




was das fürn geiles Kleid?


----------



## Heydu (12. Dezember 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wenn man mal nichts sinnvolles zu sagen hat einfach die fre*** halten..danke



/signed

ich hab kA, auf was der das bezogen hat O.o

Ich hab leider keinen bankchar mehr, dafür hab ich ne BankGilde xD


----------



## Heydu (12. Dezember 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> @ Versace83:
> 
> Ich habe einmal einen Mann gesehen, der in der Nase gepopelt hat, deshalb finde ich jetzt alle Männer eklig >.<
> 
> ...



will nicht s-c-h-w-u-l erscheinen, aber ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal obs mir bringt, ich sammle sie xD
und iwann..."AH!! man bin ich gut, dass ich die gesammelt hab"
sehe da, ich kanns doch gebrauchen =)


----------



## Alaneo (12. Dezember 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin grad auf Arbeit und konnte ein Lachen nicht unterdrücken xD 

hoffentlich hat mein Chef nix bemerkt, lol

meine kleiner heisst Alalager (Main = Alaneo = Ala; Lager = Lager xD)

hab leider kein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (12. Dezember 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Warum lagert ihr Gold auf den Bankchars? Oder gibts ne Goldgrenze für nen char?
> 
> 
> Sorry, war noch nie über 10k



Ähm das ganze ist so, man schickt den ganzen Kram der verwendbar und nicht von einem selbst gebraucht wird an seinen bakchar, verkauft mit diesem immer alles und lagert automatisch so gleich Gold!
Was ist nicht daran zu verstehen?
Es nicht ums eigentliche Gold sammeln auf diesem Char, sondern darum, dass dieser char alles verkauft.

MfG


----------



## Siebäsiech (15. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine wenigkeit, man beachte oben links,  lvl1 über 1k leben, ungebufft momentan noch um die 860.


----------



## Takius (15. Dezember 2008)

> Warum lagert ihr Gold auf den Bankchars? Oder gibts ne Goldgrenze für nen char?


Um es nicht auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns nicht grad was extrem wichtiges is, hab ich vergessen, was ich kaufen wollte, sobald der Ladebalken zum Bankchar durch is. Und um eine Sammelstelle zu haben so dass ich immer weiß, wo ich was finde.
Im Übrigen halte ich die, die mit Titulierungen wie 'RL-Loser' über andere urteilen, auch nicht für besonders intelligent *Zaunpfahl-ausheb*

@Topic: Meine kleine.Wahlweise hat sie noch 3 Outfits in der Tasche, je nach Anlass.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das hier wirkt einfach am seriösesten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Warum lagert ihr Gold auf den Bankchars? Oder gibts ne Goldgrenze für nen char?
> 
> 
> Sorry, war noch nie über 10k


Ja die gibts und liegt bei ~201k Gold, aber Du kannst natürlich die ~201k Gold pro Charakter und pro Gilde haben, sprich jeder Deiner Chars kann ja seine eigne Gilde haben, insofern liegt das Maximum für nen Account auf EINEM Server bei ~10 (Charakter) * 2 * ~201k Gold ~= 4 Millionen Gold. Wenn Du soweit bist, dass Du 4 Millionen hast, ist aber noch nicht fertig, dann kannst Du noch Materialien einkaufen ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (18. Dezember 2008)

So hab es endlich geschafft mal Screens von meinen beiden Bankchars zu machen:

Horde
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lvl 1 Tauren Schamanin im Braufest-Outfit, evtl. finde noch eine schönere Mainhand als den Krug...

Allianz
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die einzige Gnomen Druidin der Welt!!! Lvl 1 Gnomen Kriegerin in der Startausrüstung einer Nachtelfen Druidin...


----------



## WL4ever (4. März 2009)

das wär mein bankchar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*huch* woher ist denn die blutelfenrobe   xxD 
hat doch styl oder?


----------



## Seryma (4. März 2009)

Habe kein Bild, sieht ja eh nicht so subba aus... aber er heißt "Cowabanka" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikêr°us (4. März 2009)

...hoffe ihr findet ihn nicht allzu hässlich^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (4. März 2009)

Da ich 2 Private Gilden habe, habe ich natürlich auch 2 Bankchars:

Die einte Gilde ist mein ganzes Lowzeuchs von WoW Classic-BC..
Verwalten tut das mein Untoter Warri, Shoopdawhoop(Lvl6):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der anderen Gilde kommen nur Northrend sachen rein und sind auch meine ganzen Twinks drin..
Gildenmeister und ein etwas Highleveliger Bankchar ist, Gemüse(Lvl75):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (4. März 2009)

mein bankchar^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da ohne kostüm dafür mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Adligenmonokel
Schwarzes Schwadroneurshemd
Rohlingshose
Rohlingsstiefel
Goldener Trauring
und
10-pfündiger Matschschnapper^^


----------



## Eruator (4. März 2009)

Also ich habe keinen BAnkchar...
aber wenn ich mir einen machen würde wärs ne nackte MEnschin oder ne nackte Blutelfin...
find ich iwie gejillt...nicht weil ich in irgeneindsderweise geil auf comik figuren wäre...


----------



## Balord (4. März 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> Also ich habe keinen BAnkchar...
> aber wenn ich mir einen machen würde wärs ne nackte MEnschin oder ne nackte Blutelfin...
> find ich iwie gejillt...nicht weil ich in irgeneindsderweise geil auf comik figuren wäre...



Sry, aber das glaub ich dir net so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT.: Ich habe einen meiner twinks zum Bankchar umfunktioniert. Er ist erst lvl 15 und trägt das startoutfit vom Schurken.


----------



## Eruator (4. März 2009)

ich mien du musst es mir nicht glauben^^...aber an deiner stelle würde ich nicht von dir auf andere schließen^^...
greez


----------



## itami (4. März 2009)

hier is mal meiner :E



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (5. März 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> bild kommt nach geht bei mir grad nicht server down.
> 
> Mein bankchar heißt "sixbank" =) ist inner gilde Postbank besitzt alle bankfächer natürlich und alle taschen plätze so und hat 4500g frag mich ob das bei euch auch so is und hat das Smokin set an^^


Einer heisst Gamon(^^), Gilde Schatzmeister, ihm gehört die komplette Gildenbank, ers Taure und hat 639 HP.
Besitz: 2500G
WotLK Banker: eigene Gilde, Bank, Blutelf trägt das Reizende schwarze Kleid und Rosa Sonnenbrille, 
Besitz: 5400G
beide lvl1
Bilder kommen


----------



## ComPoti (5. März 2009)

Also ohne eigene Bank-Char Gilde geht eigentlich eh nichts.

Ich habe meine Bank-Gilde <Manjanas Lagerhaus> kurz nach Start von WotLK gegründet weil mir die Reisestrecke von Nordend zum Auktionshaus in OG zu weit war.
Somit konnte ich dann alle Sachen einfach an Bancaria, lvl 2 Blutelfen-Paladine in Silbermond (Bild reiche ich evtl nach, trägt halt den Smoking den hier auch einige andere Bank-Chars an haben), schicken und diese dann schneller verkaufen. Hauptsache mein Main hat die Taschen leer :-)

Wenn auch sehr viele scheinbar denken eine eigene Bank-Gilde wäre Unsinn, praktischer gehts fast nicht wenn man auch nützliches low-level-Equip für Twinks einlagern möchte :-)


----------



## phexus (5. März 2009)

so, da sind sie - meine Banker
Gamon Tauren Druide lvl1 in Aktion (verfehlt leider immer)
Corvayn BE Pala lvl1 im Kleidchen


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. März 2009)

Kâlissa, Lvl 11 Troll Hunter, Gilde: Berserk
Werde jedoch bald meinen Lvl 20er Blutelf Hunter (Marienkaefer) die Leitung übergeben da ich vorhab den zu leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so dann nochmal im richtigen thread damit noixel.. noxiel wie auch immer ( die beschreibung unter dem avatar stimmt wirklich) auch zufrieden ist

(man beachte die Accountgebundenen Casterschultern :-P


----------



## Alohajoe (31. Mai 2009)

Hmm, mein momentaner Bankchar ist Level 36. Da ich jede Klasse mal ausprobieren will, bleibt leider kein Platz frei für einen reinen Bankchar.
Also musste der niedrigste Char erstmal herhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akollos (31. Mai 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hul&n=Bosti
ganz normal eig
Anzug ausgehschuhe etc
nur ich hab mir die mühe gemacht ihn auf lvl 20 zu spieln, ich weiß selber net mehr wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (31. Mai 2009)

Hier ist meine Orcische "SCHROTTY"

Natürlich mit eigener Gilde und Bankfächern ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein schöner Bankchar =)


----------



## Kordin (31. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7795ild1.jpg]Hier ist mein Bankchar Vendora, mit ihrem aktuellen Outfit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie trägt die aktuelle Frühlingskollektion:
- Frühlingsreif
- Seife an der Schleife
- Frühlingsrobe
- Antiker Silbermanschettenknopf
- Frühlingsblumen
- Eierkorb
- Dämmerungszauberstab
- Ausgehschuhe
- Stimmungsring
- Der Felsen

Natürlich hat sie wie jede Frau einen gut gefüllten Kleiderschrank mit jeder Menge Kleider zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe keinen Bankchar aber dafür nen Auktionchar.

Der hat aber nix besonderes.

Halt Smokinklamotten und Monokel und sowas.


----------



## Poserritter (31. Mai 2009)

Kordin schrieb:


> [attachment=7795ild1.jpg]Hier ist mein Bankchar Vendora, mit ihrem aktuellen Outfit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe so eine hab ich auch, Prüsseliese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leeeroy (31. Mai 2009)

@ Lupus, echt schoener Banchar.. Schade das ich Hordler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (31. Mai 2009)

Genau warum nicht ? Ist doch lustig was die Leute den Chars alles schicken wenn sie langeweile haben ^^. Meiner heißt "Handeltasche" ( powered bei Bruce Darnell ). Naja ist nichts besonderes... hat halt Anzug + viele Taschenplätze. Der wird aber noch gepimpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (31. Mai 2009)

is dochn Spiel, da spiel ich auchn bissl. Muss ja nicht alles bitterernst sein.. im Spiel. Meine Banker haben manchmal schon ein jahrelanges Leben, das sich nur zwischen Bank und AH abspielt, die Ärmsten. Irgendwann gabs mal die Marotte mit x nackten Orcs am Briefkasten, die Banker waren. Da hab ich begonnen, meinen damaligen Banker auszustatten. Die Gilde, die er hatte, besaß auch eine Kleiderordnung.
Der hier ist mein höchster Banker, 70er Schurke im kompletten Untotenschlachten-Set.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat die angenehme Fähigkeit, täglich die Angel- und Kochquest machen zu können, seinem Main Bufffood zu kochen, Lederverarbeitung 430 hat er auch, ganz nützlich. Schön isser nicht.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (1. Juni 2009)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Oo wieso zeigen leute ihre Bankchars? bringt doch nix oda?


da könnte ich doch glatt..ARGH.. ich verkneife es mir..

meiner:
Lvl 2 
Winterhauch-set
Sonnenbrille und Gehstock mit Diamantspitze =)


----------



## samuraji (1. Juni 2009)

Bankchar lvl 80er hexenmeister


----------



## Thelani (1. Juni 2009)

Meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grison (1. Juni 2009)

hi, mein bankchar (meine2) heissen bankpostfach(lvl 19pvp gepimt), und fachpostbank lvl2, beides 2 paladine den ein schurk als bank ?.aber da low lvl pvp wieder sinnfrei wurde seit  den patsches,wird woll bankpostfach lvl 19 bleiben. war früher in bankchar gilde(name vergessen).
bankpostfach macht die aktuellen bank post ah geschäfte, wärend fachpostbank die mats verwaltet.
mfg von nozdormu


----------



## Leonîda-SilberneHand (1. Juni 2009)

Hier meine Bankîara, lvl 1 Gnom Schurke. Da ich sonst keinen Gnom spielen würde, ist wenigstens einer ein Bankchar geworden ^^ 
Sie trägt nur ein einfaches Kleid und die Straßenräuberschuhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (1. Juni 2009)

Meiner ist ein LVL 13 Schami

Name: Romabank

Gilde: Bank vom Dienst

Bild: habe ich nichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaozia (1. Juni 2009)

meiner heißt youbank

sieht so aus wie ein lvl 1 Schurke nun mal aussieht


----------



## Chelrid (1. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja die gibts und liegt bei ~201k Gold




Goldgrenze liegt bei 212.734 Gold pro Charakter (Gabs mal irgendwann irgendwo einen Bericht, dass ein Spieler diese Grenze erreicht hat). Rein theoretisch geht mehr, aber im Quellcode des Spiels ist an der Stelle Schluss.

@Topic: Ich hab auch nen Bankchar, eher einen Gildenbankchar, Lvl 1 Zwerg Paladin, Name Estorea. Name ist bewusst so gewählt, da ich den, wenn meine anderen chars fertig sind, ebenfalls leveln will.


----------



## Rantja (1. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich habe ich keinen richtigen Bankchar, aber mein Todesritterin spiele ich eh so gut wie nicht, also ist die dazu abkommandiert:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (1. Juni 2009)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> Joar das is ja die "Kunst" einen lvl1 Char etwas aufzustylen...
> muss aber nich unbedingt ein 1er sein.. kenn jemand der hat nen lvl 50 Bankchar.. kp wieso^^



jo mein bankchar is lvl 61, hab die bank geschenkt bekommen und hab halt noch 2 fächer gekauft und da der char verzauberer is und schneider is soviel platz garnich so unpraktisch


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (1. Juni 2009)

Das ist mein Bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[attachment=7818:WoWScrnS...9_124612.jpg]


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (1. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt kein Screen, welcher unnötig wäre, da es nur das Startequp ist, aber mein Bankchar 
heisst: Banknachbar, aller Bankfächer mit 16er Taschen ausgestattet
Gilde: Bausparvertrag, 2 Bankfächer

Die Gildenbank ist momentan jedoch leider leer, da ich großräumungsverkauf hatte. 

Aber auf der normalen Bank habe ich atm ca. 90 grüne gegenstände, damit mein VZ char die alle alle dispellen kann, wenn er erstmal den nötigen skill erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (1. Juni 2009)

Level 1 Menschen Hexenmeister

- Robe vom Startgebiet
- Schuhe vom Startgebiet
- Wappenrock

Warum sollte man den Bankchar bitte pimpen..


----------



## Kanazo (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Mein Bankchar "Kanazo"   hab mit ihm ca. 3 Tage Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluxo (1. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein kleiner Bankchar.... Lvl1-Priester


----------



## Gr3xter (1. Juni 2009)

Es geht doch nicht ums aussehn!

Zeigt unter "statistiken" -> "Erhaltenes Gold insgesammt"


----------



## zwergeromatiko (2. Juni 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> kann es sein das du ein gm bist? :O
> 
> weil du hast so viele makros....





omg was haben viele Makros bitte mit gm zu tun? Die Hälfte meiner Spells sind auch Makros und ich bin kein gm >.<


----------



## Komakomi (2. Juni 2009)

Mein liebster Bankchar-gegenstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

Also meiner heißt Eluveitie und ist auf Durotan beheimatet (bin auf der Arbeit sonst würd ich ihn euch zeigen :>)

naja ich hab nen Todesritter genommen weil der von anfang an schon Taschen hat XD
Mein Eluveitie ist auch mein Verkaufschar d.h. alles was ich sammel wird an den geschickt und er verkaufts und sammelt so schön Gold bis ich mir dann was schönes davon kaufe
(wie zum beispiel gestern das Epic fliegen)
WOOOOOOHOOOOOO EPIC FLIEGEN WOHOOOOOO sry!

dann hab ihc noch mein Vérena die das ganze BC und pre BC zeug sammelt hat aber nur 1ne Tasche und 1 Bankfach sonst nix

ich werd mir heute ncoh ne Sparbüchse anlegen die dann immer bissl Gold von allen Chars kriegt und dann sozusagen als Sparbüchse herhält XD wenn jemand n schönen Namen dafür hat bitte PM an mich


----------



## FoolsTome (2. Juni 2009)

Kein bild aber er hat den namen meines alten raids da er ebenfalls die raidbank verwaltet hat. Vermoegen ca 35k gold. Ist ein Blutelf in roter festtagsrobe mit nem Kuerbis auf dem kopf. Sonst sieht man ja sein haessliches gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (2. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Hasselhoof
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol 46k gold

verkaufst wohl gold was^^


----------



## Poserritter (2. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ........ hab nen Todesritter genommen weil der von anfang an schon Taschen hat XD............




haha das kenn ich. Jetzt isser fullepic und der Main sitzt zu Haus.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Also meine Bankchars heissen...

Lagerverwalter - verwaltet die Mats zum craften (hauptsächlich Schneider und Vz-Kram),
Finanzhausack - kümmert sich um Gold und den AH (alles was sich zu Gold machen lässt und nicht zum craften gebraucht wird - AH-Handel eben),
Müllsammler - da kommt der ganze Ramsch rein den man nicht wegschmeissen will.

Sind alles weibliche Orks mit nem weissen Kleid, nicht spektakulär... aber mein.

Achja, eine eigene Gilde war bisher nicht nötig da mir die Bankfächer noch reichen. Sollte sich das ändern wird der Gildenname wohl sowas wie "Rudis Resterampe" oder so werden.


----------



## Thí (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist meiner, untot, weiblich, Level 2 um Übungsschwert tragen zu können usw.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurkil (2. Juni 2009)

Mein Bankchar Lvl 2 Pala, da ich gegen einen lvl 6er fighten musste ^^ WIN

hat eigene Gilde und 3 Bankfächer und die komplett 7 Bankfächer vom Char 
hat 4k gold. Sie hat das Kleid vom Nobelgartenfest an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooseman (10. September 2009)

Hatte als Banchar früher einfach die Klasse genommen, die ich auf gar keinen Fall spielen wollte.

Ihm den Namen Bankplatz verpasst und ihn nach Hulk Hogan gebaut.... 

Das ist daraus geworden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

